# Walmart 36" Skeletons



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I wasn't sure if anyone mentioned these, so I thought I'd post a photo of the Walmart skeleton I purchased. I wanted a smaller size to go along with my full size Bucky's, and this one was perfect. The joints are nearly as articulate as a Bucky and very detailed. The price was only $9.96, which I felt is a real bargain. I nearly spent $27.00 plus shipping on Ebay for one of these. Lucky a momentary brain laps didn't get the best of me. I'll be going back for a least one more this weekend.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Are they plastic, or hard foam?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

It's plastic material and the jaw can be positioned, opened or closed.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

better than a blucky?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

They're great, they aren't the same size as a blucky but they do look very cool!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

They are about Mr. Thrifty sized. I saw them today. Well worth $10 if you need a small skelly.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

The one at our Walmart was already broken. I tried to bend the leg at the knee joint and it broke off. Maybe the screw was to tight? Just be careful with yours if you buy one! I didn't see any others out at the time or I would have gotten one as well.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow... what a bargain. I'll definetely be picking up a few of these guys later on...


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I was just at Walmart yesterday and was so disappointed. They usually fill the indoor garden section with tons of merchandise. This year they had only two aisles with Halloween towards the center of the store. Mostly costumes and party plates/napkins along with a few decor items. I didn't see any of the skeletons you talked about. I hope all the Walmarts aren't like this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah. Ours is blah now too.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Evil Eyes said:


> I was just at Walmart yesterday and was so disappointed.


Yeah, I know what you mean. The pick'ins was extremely slim this year. The only things I saw at our Long Island store that I liked was the fogger remote control, the very tall and animated grave stones, and these mini skeletons. Try going to a different Walmart, I'm sure one of them is fully stocked.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Do You still have them?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice compared to the same size ones they offered last year at $12.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Here in Ohio I have never seen those. Anybody else in this area seen these types?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

We picked up a second one today. I had to go through about 4 of them to find one that wasn't broken or had the screws nearly falling out of the joints. This one isn't as articulate as my first, but it'll be just fine.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I went today and picked up one of these skeletons, it'll sit perfectly at my student desk I got from the dump.

funny story... I buclked him up in the back seat of my convertible and proceeded to leave the parking lot... at the red light some folks pulled up next to me w/ the windows down and kids in the back seat. I turned around and looked at the skeleton (who was in the passenger rear seat) and said (while pointing at it) "I told you to be quiet!!" and then looked over at the folks with a sheepish grin and said "the kid just won't shut up!" I got a smirk in response. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

And people say haunters have a sick sense of humor. We do! LOL.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it is all the more funnier when I get that "smirk" of a response. People need to lighten up!


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Walmart by us STILL haven't filled the section. They have sheets of paper of what they plan on putting up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I got mine today. Finally found only 2. I bought 1. The collarbone connecting the arm was broken, so I spoke to the manager and he knocked off $3 for me. So I got the 9.95 skeleton for $7. A little hot glue (what else?) and he'll be just fine.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I saw one up at Walmart today but the jaw was broken.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

d, can it be repaired for your uses, or does it matter? Talk to the manager, you may get a reduction in price!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

The best one I was able to find had the same problem with a detached collar bone like the one Sickie purchased. I still purchased it and glued it back good as new. I just wanted to get out of the store and didn't look for the manager.


----------

